# Customization /Modifcation



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

What have you done to your car to make it yours? Uber related or not?

My current truck is stock, but my last car had quite a bit done to it. Just curious on what others have. Pictures are good.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

My BMW 335XI has St suspension coil overs, adjustable end links, upgraded sway bars, fmic, downpipes, charge pipe, upgrade diverted valves, upgrade low pressure fuel pump, intake, custom E85 blend tune. In January I'm ordering a top mount single turbo conversion kit and port injection Looking for 650awhp 

My Passat is stock other then a drop in reusable air filter and a neuspeed tunning module that I rarely use (makes the car require premium and I like my $1.79 a gallon gas)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nothing major for mine.

I plastidipped my grill and bottom lip as you can see in my avatar. I actually blacked out the logo too, I like it it's much more subtle. Months and several car washes later, the plastidip is still like new.










I also put LED mood lighting on the interior.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Nothing major for mine.
> 
> I plastidipped my grill and bottom lip as you can see in my avatar. I actually blacked out the logo too, I like it it's much more subtle. Months and several car washes later, the plastidip is still like new.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I had quite a bit of dip on my last car and it held up pretty well.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Looks good. I had quite a bit of dip on my last car and it held up pretty well.


I love the dip, it was my first time trying it and it came out beautifully!

Here's the shot of the mood lighting, front and rear










The LEDs are bluetooth connects so I can change the color to anything within the color wheel from my phone

Not quite the car "mod" but I also just got my Falcon Dash Cam


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks good. I am considering some lights in my truck. I had neons all over the inside of my car in highschool


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The Caddy looks awesome man . I love your interior set up 
I plasti dipped my front grill and my window trim on my Bimmer . After about 2 years its's starting to peel a bit on the window trim and I actually replaced my front grill with a black one I got off ebay as it started to peel pretty quickly . It was probably more my fault I've never been good at painting


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's my cars the passat which is basically stock and the BMW (before i debadged and plasti dipped the trim, I never take pictures lol I need to be better about that)


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> The Caddy looks awesome man . I love your interior set up
> I plasti dipped my front grill and my window trim on my Bimmer . After about 2 years its's starting to peel a bit on the window trim and I actually replaced my front grill with a black one I got off ebay as it started to peel pretty quickly . It was probably more my fault I've never been good at painting


It took me a few tries to get the hang of Plastidip. Have a really clean surface to start out with seems to be the key.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> It took me a few tries to get the hang of Plastidip. Have a really clean surface to start out with seems to be the key.


Also don't hold back on layers. More will prevent peeling and chipping. I think I did about 5-6 layers on my grill to make sure it didn't peel from road debris or from being washed.

the stuff is magical, so awesome that you don't necessarily have to be precise with it just avoid thin over spray.

I'd swap out the grill but I wouldn't trust myself to do it, grill and labor alone is too much for this Uber driver. The beauty of the plastidip is I didn't have to take the grill off. I just stuffed the space between the grill and the radiator with trash bags then sprayed away. Pull out the plastic when done. Too easy!



Jimmy Bernat said:


> The Caddy looks awesome man . I love your interior set up
> I plasti dipped my front grill and my window trim on my Bimmer . After about 2 years its's starting to peel a bit on the window trim and I actually replaced my front grill with a black one I got off ebay as it started to peel pretty quickly . It was probably more my fault I've never been good at painting


I'm telling ya, they say blue is a calming color and I've had some peaceful drunks since I installed them!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> What have you done to your car to make it yours? Uber related or not?
> 
> My current truck is stock, but my last car had quite a bit done to it. Just curious on what others have. Pictures are good.


Locked doors.
Canceled requests.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Locked doors.
> Canceled requests.


Good for business!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Good for business!


Meeps MY car MINE


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> My BMW 335XI has St suspension coil overs, adjustable end links, upgraded sway bars, fmic, downpipes, charge pipe, upgrade diverted valves, upgrade low pressure fuel pump, intake, custom E85 blend tune. In January I'm ordering a top mount single turbo conversion kit and port injection Looking for 650awhp
> 
> My Passat is stock other then a drop in reusable air filter and a neuspeed tunning module that I rarely use (makes the car require premium and I like my $1.79 a gallon gas)


Please don't tell me you use that to uber in ??


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Looks good. I had quite a bit of dip on my last car and it held up pretty well.


Dip is the shit


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Please don't tell me you use that to uber in ??


A few times but no the Passat is my uber mobile


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> View attachment 79983
> View attachment 79984
> Here's my cars the passat which is basically stock and the BMW (before i *debadged *and plasti dipped the trim, I never take pictures lol I need to be better about that)


Debadging, I knew there was a reason I liked you!

I always debadge, I wish I could take the brand logo off but I know they're bolted on, covering up holes and repainting ain't happening...


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

2.5" stainless cat back with Flomaster super 44's
Mac Pro-chamber midpipe
No cats
Long tube headers
Return fuel system with 2x210lph fuel pumps
80lb injectors
McLoed clutch
H&R springs
Wilwood rear big brake kit
Cobra front big brakes
Kenne Bell 2.2L supercharger
50% charcoal window tint
Mach 1 grill delete
Subframe connectors
Battery relocated to trunk
Oversized coolant tank for air-water intercooler

No way I'd recommend doing uber in the above vehicle.






On the '13 honda fit:
Does synthetic oil, a cell phone holder, and low-rolling resistance tires count?
This thing rocks doing uber in


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah I'm not a fan of badges lol

That's a sick sounding mustang and I think the Honda fit is probably the best uberx car there is. I think the 2014 and newer ones have 39 inches of rear leg room and get over 40mpg


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of badges lol
> 
> That's a sick sounding mustang and I think the Honda fit is probably the best uberx car there is. I think the 2014 and newer ones have 39 inches of rear leg room and get over 40mpg


Agree about the Honda fit


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a couple of things. I got a two camera dashcam in case of nutcase pax. I got a phone-based remote starter so I could stay in the house warm while the car warmed up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I love the dip, it was my first time trying it and it came out beautifully!
> 
> Here's the shot of the mood lighting, front and rear
> 
> ...


Are you SURE that thing started life as a Cadillac?

I can hook you up with some fake WRX STI decals pm me lol


----------

